# Reducing the "11" crease in forehead...



## Jace (Mar 2, 2022)

OMG...just noticed...what to do?
You,too?

Any recommendations?

What have you tried?...wondering if hyloronic acid cream might work?
Hmmm?


----------



## MountainRa (Mar 2, 2022)

A moisturizer with retinol


----------



## Jace (Mar 2, 2022)

Re(a)d up on...my gonna try Hyraloranic acid serum..


----------



## Pepper (Mar 2, 2022)

Botox


----------



## OopsieDaisy (Mar 2, 2022)

Ok....here's my reply.  I took care of my beautiful mother for the last seven years of her life. She was 95 years old and literally had no wrinkles.  Initially, I was really freaked out that she slept on her back with her arms crossed in the front of herself.  It crept me out cuz she looked like death.

But interestingly, after I myself took a fall and needed a hip replacement, I was forced to sleep on my back.  Never had I ever been able do sleep on my back.  I struggled to say the least.   I was a sidesleeper from way back.  But, my new situation demanded I sleep on my back.

Okay, fast forward...mother past away sadly.  Weirdly enough, I now sleep on my back, with no pillow.  Guess what??  I wake up and my wrinkles are completely gone.  Ill agree that they come back around during the day, but literally they are gone in the morning.  How weird is that??  I will always and forever more sleep on my back


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 2, 2022)

Scotch tape on the temples might work


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 2, 2022)

Had to look "_"11" crease_", not something I even notice on people, don't know if I have one or not.
​


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 2, 2022)

I'd rather have the "11" crease than these chin whiskers.  lol


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 2, 2022)

Reminds me of a little creation of mine;


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Jace (Mar 2, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 211282


Not quite there yet!


----------



## jujube (Mar 2, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 211275 I'd rather have the "11" crease than these chin whiskers.  lol


Ah, yes......old age .........when the hair on your head is being replaced with the hair on your upper lip and chin.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 2, 2022)

jujube said:


> Ah, yes......old age .........when the hair on your head is being replaced with the hair on your upper lip and chin.


Reminds me of yet another thing I put together in another life;


----------



## OopsieDaisy (Mar 2, 2022)

Ok.... This is a hard one to tell.  a few years back, I had a few scotch tapes along my forehead to stave off the dreaded wrinlkes.  Ok....so I need to tell you I lived on a lake in a forest.   okay....never expecting anyone to knock on my door...wouldn't you know....knock knock.  I completely forgot about the scotch tape on my face, I answered the door.  Oh my god....there was a good looking dude .  I could have died.  I don't even know what he wanted.  I just known I was humiliated.  I mean I had scotch tape on my face for gods sakE.  He was very professional.... Albeit I know he was trying to figure me out. To this day, I laugh my. you know what about it.  God... How asembarrassing.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 3, 2022)

garyt1957 said:


> Scotch tape on the temples might work


It doesn't.


----------



## Jace (Mar 3, 2022)

I found Retinol serum in my arrray of creams...so I put some on..last night..and this morning..which  will try for awhile...
Til theHA comes..that I ordered on line.


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 4, 2022)

Pepper said:


> It doesn't.


Then use duct tape


----------



## MMinSoCal (Mar 7, 2022)

@Jace Here's an ad for you: "Ask your doctor about Juvederm".


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2022)

MMinSoCal said:


> @Jace Here's an ad for you: "Ask your doctor about Juvederm".


but that's filler.. who wants to fill their face with filler, if they have any sense ?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Mar 7, 2022)

@hollydolly Jace asked for "any recommendations".  That's mine!


----------



## Jace (Mar 7, 2022)

I got the HA and am using that daily.

Thanks all...for the v. Gd.posts!


----------

